# A3 LED taillights thread



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

Well my group buy thread was against forum rules... so once Martyn @ Vagparts gets back to me about the group buy price I'll post it here, and then hopefully vagparts can start a thread


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

1. AQR66
2. i bake cookies
3.
4.
5.


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_1. AQR66
2. i bake cookies
3.
4.
5.

Dammit do you REALLY want me to get in trouble?!


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

wat? im just making a list of people who LOVE the look of A3 tail lights


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

hahahah that clever. yea im in so keep a mental note of that once the grp buy is official. what will make this difficult is that vagparts isnt on this site


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: A3 LED taillights thread (i_baked_cookies)*

The issue is they are not an advertiser or are they now? If they are not they cannot and you cannot post about group buys from that company.
Sucks but the rules here to protect people.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: A3 LED taillights thread ([email protected])*

for the skeptics out there here is a pic from martyn, he is behind this week but definitely into a groupbuy, maybe we can do it on audizine since they are over there








mine should be here this weekend, cookies, he said to hold tight, he will get back to you with price buy weeks end


----------



## megasiken (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: A3 LED taillights thread (angryrican66)*

Someone has the part number on the tails sp I can check the price here in sweden?


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: A3 LED taillights thread (angryrican66)*

ohhh.. thats a beauty! can't wait to see pics of it lit up!!!
btw, are you getting the other piece (attached to the trunk lid) as well?


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: A3 LED taillights thread (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_ohhh.. thats a beauty! can't wait to see pics of it lit up!!!
btw, are you getting the other piece (attached to the trunk lid) as well?
I have all four pieces on the way, should be here buy the weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: A3 LED taillights thread (megasiken)*


_Quote, originally posted by *megasiken* »_Someone has the part number on the tails sp I can check the price here in sweden?
i posted the part #'s here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3908266


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: A3 LED taillights thread (i_baked_cookies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i_baked_cookies* »_Well my group buy thread was against forum rules... so once Martyn @ Vagparts gets back to me about the group buy price I'll post it here, and then hopefully vagparts can start a thread









That sucks cookies. Same thing happened when I was trying to set up some KONI FSD group action.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: A3 LED taillights thread (megasiken)*


_Quote, originally posted by *megasiken* »_Someone has the part number on the tails sp I can check the price here in sweden?









Sweden you say? I've got a girlfriend in Tullinge, just south of Stockholm. I wanna ask you some questions about BSR tuning. I'm on the fence about ordering a PPC and would really like to demo it first. I'll be flying over for a few weeks in August. So I may pick up a PPC while I'm there. Do you have expierience with them? How good is their name?


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

i like how martin still uses a CRT monitor lol


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_i like how martin still uses a CRT monitor lol

I know it. That shiz is old school!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_i like how martin still uses a CRT monitor lol

Thats the first thing I noticed!


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

first i thought this pic was taken in 1997


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

This I how you're supposed to roll:


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

dat ur wife?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

The tiki god?


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*

hAHHAA... nice. i got two 22-inchers here at work.
same laptop as you tho!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (gCHOW)*

Ha, we've got the 22" version here also. Tiny Lenovo laptops though.. I can't fit all I need on the 22 and tiny laptop screen vs my old 19" and 17" laptop so I"m campaigning for a second 22 widescreen








crappy into the sun cell phone pic from a few weeks ago (when my desk was clean)


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nice setup Chris. I don't know about you, but I can never go back to a one screen world.


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (terje_77)*

Angel....^^^^look at the organization of Chris's office...im just saying


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (a3slvrchrgd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3slvrchrgd* »_Angel....^^^^look at the organization of Chris's office...im just saying























Oh, snap. Office organization dis!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_Nice setup Chris. I don't know about you, but I can never go back to a one screen world. 

Nope, the worst part is if I'm trying to work on some spreadsheet stuff at home that I did on the 22" It doesn't even come close to fitting on the laptop!


----------



## carlosmag (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected]technik)*

Anyone got a picture of them ON? Wanna see the difference between the old ones and the new LED ones


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (a3slvrchrgd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3slvrchrgd* »_Angel....^^^^look at the organization of Chris's office...im just saying
















Thats a once every few months occurance. 
currently I've got.. 1 working external drive, 1 none working case and 3 test hardrives, external cd/dvd drive, an apple, my ipod (shudder), some bench harnesses, couple programmers couple SPS units, glass of water, my phone and dock, realtor papers for my house, nitrous fittings, lines to make a new coolant line on my engine, pressure tester rig and PC power supply used for powering 5 and 12 volt sensors, stacks of paper, a loaf of bread, diesel power magazine, passport paperwork, screen from my carputer, camera, camera bag, ABS plastic for my screen surround, DV fittings, few ecms, keys, sunglasses, misc tools, and countless boxes of car parts around my feet and behind my chair.


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_The tiki god?

top right pic


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_
top right pic

Dude thats south America


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

i love the 3 forums, noone buys anythign without a GB. Do you all go to bathroom together?


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

caus we all cheap ass asians dat why


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_caus we all cheap ass asians dat why

damn straight. 
economy is bad son, let's try to save a buck or two with GBs!!!


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Chris....Are you guys playing foootsies under the desk in your office picture. cuz it looks like he is stretching out for a feel. Makes me want to stay APR even more


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (a3slvrchrgd)*

cute. so yea, about those taillights......


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_caus we all cheap ass asians dat why

whats up with Asians and A3s? Seems to be a common purchasing behavior in US.
Yep, I hear you on the GB, saves a little here and there


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

ballin on a budget


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (a3slvrchrgd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3slvrchrgd* »_Angel....^^^^look at the organization of Chris's office...im just saying

























Not that bad. It's certainly been worse.

















Starts to take a downward turn when you move back a bit.


_Modified by [email protected] at 12:15 PM 7-1-2008_


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (BerkR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BerkR32* »_whats up with Asians and A3s? Seems to be a common purchasing behavior in US.

cuz we got stylez.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (a3slvrchrgd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3slvrchrgd* »_Chris....Are you guys playing foootsies under the desk in your office picture. cuz it looks like he is stretching out for a feel. Makes me want to stay APR even more























Yeah um no..


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: A3 LED taillights thread (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_for the skeptics out there here is a pic from martyn, he is behind this week but definitely into a groupbuy, maybe we can do it on audizine since they are over there
mine should be here this weekend, cookies, he said to hold tight, he will get back to you with price buy weeks end









Mmmmm splendid... this is all going to plan


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: A3 LED taillights thread (i_baked_cookies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i_baked_cookies* »_
Mmmmm splendid... this is all going to plan









x2 im excited after seeing the pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

anyone know if the clear part blinks or the buttom part blinks?


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

Just wondering...when it's on...does it look like this??








or does it have a different look?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (saulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saulz* »_Just wondering...when it's on...does it look like this??








or does it have a different look?

Why does the Sprint Blue look so damn good?


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*

im counting the days till my cars rear looks like that


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_im counting the days till my cars rear looks like that









x2...hopefully we'll be also hearing a GB for rear valence as well as side skirts soon!


----------



## fune8oi (Aug 12, 2006)

what is the white strip on the outer part of the tail light for?


----------



## leedo3 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: A3 LED taillights thread (angryrican66)*

Do the turn signals (blinkers) flash amber or red?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_









Not that bad. It's certainly been worse.

















Starts to take a downward turn when you move back a bit.

_Modified by [email protected] at 12:15 PM 7-1-2008_


im usually organized but since its been hell the last 4 days [why you havent seen much of me], this is what i get








and thats how you roll, heh. 24"r with a G5 and an XPS, with a peanut brittle chair matte. haha


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: A3 LED taillights thread (i_baked_cookies)*

Perhaps you should re-name this thread- Angry said the new tails are NOT LED...










_Modified by skotti at 11:08 AM 7-2-2008_


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: A3 LED taillights thread (skotti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skotti* »_Perhaps you should re-name the this thread- Angry said the new tails are NOT LED...























i know right


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

yeah.... but they still look dope!


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

we'll just call them LED tails for now


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_we'll just call them LED tails for now


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

looks liek the buttom part is now a reflector.
used to be the blinker part, i really hope the clear strip is the blinker
http://flickr.com/photos/ringweekends/2609007216/


_Modified by angryquattrorican66 at 12:06 PM 7-2-2008_


----------



## carlosmag (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: (terje_77)*

man that car looks good!!! - The sprint does look good!


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

Are the ones that will be for the GB US spec or Euro. Like will it blink red or will it be amber?


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

euro spec homie


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_euro spec homie

Sweet! You in Seattle right? Be swinging by shortly and might see your ride


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

nah i decided to move to italy for a bit


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

Ha~ ok








I’ll hang on to see how much these tails will costs when you guys have an answer.


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Once we get word from Angryrican66 on his new taillights (and pics, LOTS of pics), I have some good news for everyone


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (i_baked_cookies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i_baked_cookies* »_Once we get word from Angryrican66 on his new taillights (and pics, LOTS of pics), I have some good news for everyone






















 







im dying to find out now


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (audiant)*

sorry guys, the tails fit but the plugs are completely different, no way they will work without some major wiring modification


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_sorry guys, the tails fit but the plugs are completely different, no way they will work without some major wiring modification









So sad. Thanks for the updates. keep us posted.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_sorry guys, the tails fit but the plugs are completely different, no way they will work without some major wiring modification









Maybe this is the difference in the price difference between OEMpl.us and Vagparts. OEM says it comes with all necessary harnesses to retrofit.


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_
Maybe this is the difference in the price difference between OEMpl.us and Vagparts. OEM says it comes with all necessary harnesses to retrofit.

Maybe that explains the price difference? I'm bummed about this because Martyn's price was about $280 shipped to the US per set for the group buy


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (i_baked_cookies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i_baked_cookies* »_
Maybe that explains the price difference? I'm bummed about this because Martyn's price was about $280 shipped to the US per set for the group buy








I honestly do not see how an adaptor harness is going to work knowing how sensitive the Control modules on these cars are, major Vag-Coming ( if even possible) will be needed and I can't see how some wire harnesses are $300 , you guys do the math and think about it


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Why does the Sprint Blue look so damn good?
Photoshop, imo.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_I honestly do not see how an adaptor harness is going to work knowing how sensitive the Control modules on these cars are, major Vag-Coming ( if even possible) will be needed and I can't see how some wire harnesses are $300 , you guys do the math and think about it

email me.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_sorry guys, the tails fit but the plugs are completely different, no way they will work without some major wiring modification









Pics of the connectors?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_I honestly do not see how an adaptor harness is going to work knowing how sensitive the Control modules on these cars are, major Vag-Coming ( if even possible) will be needed and I can't see how some wire harnesses are $300 , you guys do the math and think about it


I meant that maybe it includes part of the factory harness, not an adapter. Has OEMPL.us even tried these out? Seems awful risky if not.
Frank do you think it is possible to get them to work at all?


----------



## carlosmag (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BlownM3)*

What I am really interested in is if we can swap out the old [email protected] RED DIS for the new White DIS. I know you had to replace the entire DIS if you wanted the COLOR DIS.
Maybe they have changed this I don't know if they have I would be the first to buy a white DIS from you guys








Surely they cant be that dumb and make it all one unit (I.e. the entire cluster) what happens if you have a damaged DIS do they make you replace the ENTIRE instrument cluster?


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_
I meant that maybe it includes part of the factory harness, not an adapter. Has OEMPL.us even tried these out? Seems awful risky if not.
Frank do you think it is possible to get them to work at all?
even with a factory harness it would have to be coded correctly, it may be possible, but I would be skeptic , not to mention how much re-wiring would be involved and where


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_even with a factory harness it would have to be coded correctly, it may be possible, but I would be skeptic , not to mention how much re-wiring would be involved and where









Frank, can you post up pics of the whole housing and connections. I'm sure as soon as we start seeing these on cars and someone gets a look at the coding differences there will be a revelation.
Props to you for being a true guinea pig! 
Also, for everyone still thinking oempl.us has some magic sauce -- they don't have a set, and have basically pulled pricing out if their "LED tails". I'm now highly skeptical of their pricing on the side skirts now as well. 
Frank, have you managed to get p/n's for skirts / rear valence, or prices?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (carlosmag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carlosmag* »_
Surely they cant be that dumb and make it all one unit (I.e. the entire cluster) what happens if you have a damaged DIS do they make you replace the ENTIRE instrument cluster?

Yes you must replace the entire instrument cluster.. its not dumb is much cheaper to do it that way.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (angryrican66)*

For every male connector in our cars there is a female and for every female there is a male. There would be a way to figure this out.
I have no interest in these at all but I am looking for a cheap set of the euro ones from someone who upgrades so I'm willing to help out and see if you guys can get this done.
Most of my interior is still out so I can get to my tails in a matter of seconds. I'd be willing to help try and figure out an adapter harness if you want to send one side down for me to look at.


----------



## carlosm (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Chris,
Well it might be cheaper for them? I don't see how it could be cheaper to replace a entire instrument cluster Vs. Replacing a single LCD screen - it's not even "color".
When I asked one of the senior tech's from germany they told me it's cause alot of the car's info including immobilizer info is stored in the instrument cluster so its not a easy thing...


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

aww this recent turn of events just ruined my weekend lol


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
Frank, can you post up pics of the whole housing and connections. I'm sure as soon as we start seeing these on cars and someone gets a look at the coding differences there will be a revelation.
Props to you for being a true guinea pig! 
Also, for everyone still thinking oempl.us has some magic sauce -- they don't have a set, and have basically pulled pricing out if their "LED tails". I'm now highly skeptical of their pricing on the side skirts now as well. 
Frank, have you managed to get p/n's for skirts / rear valence, or prices?
Drew, I won't be home for 2 weeks but will take pictures then, I never priced the skirts or valence since I wasn't into it, but I'll see if I can get the info and a group buy from Vagparts for it


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (carlosm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carlosm* »_Chris,
Well it might be cheaper for them? I don't see how it could be cheaper to replace a entire instrument cluster Vs. Replacing a single LCD screen - it's not even "color".
.

When you make parts modular it is more expensive. Over the long run it would cost them millions of dollars more to make it so you could replace each part and thats from design, to manufacturing to packaging to just keeping them in stock.
Also the factory really doesn't care if you want a color one but they make a red one.. Thats the last thing on their mind.


_Quote »_When I asked one of the senior tech's from germany they told me it's cause alot of the car's info including immobilizer info is stored in the instrument cluster so its not a easy thing...

Every VW and Audi with a current immo has the information stored in the cluster. That ads maybe 5 minutes to the process of swapping them, its super easy to do.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I don't like to thread-jack, but wanted to add a comment.
As mentioned, the set we have coming will include all of the wiring and connectors to adapt from the old lights. I'm still trying to figure out why our price is so much higher, because the wiring isn't $300.








Once we get them here (end of the month), we will begin functional testing on a local customer and finalize the pricing.


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

depending on how much work is needed will result from who i buy from. most likely the cheaper place.


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

I am still to receive an email from VagParts. At this point, it is not worth it anymore.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_depending on how much work is needed will result from who i buy from. most likely the cheaper place.


surprise, surprise


_Modified by BlownM3 at 3:40 PM 7-9-2008_


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_depending on how much work is needed will result from who i buy from. most likely the cheaper place.


x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

damn, these look sick!!!!


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_damn, these look sick!!!!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now we cross our fingers and hope the harnesses are plug 'n pray and that they don't cost 300 bucks afterall, so the overall cost will go down for the LED tail conversion


----------



## burnttoast (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Now we cross our fingers and hope the harnesses are plug 'n pray and that they don't cost 300 bucks afterall, so the overall cost will go down for the LED tail conversion










It will be $300 for the outer lights, $300 for the inner lights, and $150 for the harness


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (burnttoast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burnttoast* »_
It will be $300 for the outer lights, $300 for the inner lights, and $150 for the harness
















and $250 for the bulbs


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

does it come with blinking fluid or is that extra $400?


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_does it come with blinking fluid or is that extra $400?

damn it totally forgot about blinker fluid








that fluid needs to be flushed and replaced every 6969 miles, and twice if it's a leap year


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

you know what count me out, im coo off replacing blinker fluid.. does anyone know where i can get OEM gas? im paying abuot $7.54 a gallon at dealership


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

LED pricing is updated now that we have updates on all the parts: $595 - European Taillights - LED Upgrade
If we don't have to do any wiring, the price will drop even more...


----------



## burnttoast (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_LED pricing is updated now that we have updates on all the parts: $595 - European Taillights - LED Upgrade
If we don't have to do any wiring, the price will drop even more...

Nice! Keep us up-to-date on the retro fit.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (burnttoast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burnttoast* »_
Nice! Keep us up-to-date on the retro fit.

x2


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

$595!!! is that everything you need including wiring, inside and outside taillights, etc?
are we still trying to hit up a groupbuy!?


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Yes, that price will include all of the physical parts required for the conversion. What wiring or VAG-Com work is required, we won't know until we start to play with one. We've sold several sets so far, including two local customers, so we should be ready to start testing early next month...


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_Yes, that price will include all of the physical parts required for the conversion. What wiring or VAG-Com work is required, we won't know until we start to play with one. We've sold several sets so far, including two local customers, so we should be ready to start testing early next month...

awesome, keep us posted on that. once all the vag-work, etc is ironed out.. i might even drive down there to get a set!!


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

can u ship greyhound?


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_can u ship greyhound?

not to hokkaido.


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

air ship it then


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

ship by whale


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_ship by whale

Not the most reliable.


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

bump


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

ttttttttttttttttt


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

angryrican got them installed


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

damn son, that is SICK as hell. i want!!!!!


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

woooooooow. did oempl.us get someone to test fit. that pic totally conviced me the 600 bucks are worth it.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

[No message]


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

i duno lol. i took it off audizine lol


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

we need to start negotiating a group buy....


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

some one do the damn group buy or else imma stuff myself with potatoe chips


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_i duno lol. i took it off audizine lol

damn you. way to give me blue balls.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

parktronic for these lil cars ... lol ... so silly


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

the whole back end looks awsome! makes me wanna get the whole rear bumper, valence and the tail-light!


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (saulz)*

Is there a photo of the actual brake lights on? I'm assuming that the brakelights itself are not LEDs, but standard filament bulb?
Is the pattern of the brake lights same as the current Q7 or TT (you know, that double semi oval pattern inside?)
inquiry mind wants to know (so i can buy your old taillamps once you get these new ones, for dirt cheap- and i can brutalize it for modding)


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_some one do the damn group buy or else imma stuff myself with potatoe chips

Put the lays down and slowly back away from the pringles.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (terje_77)*

Black pepper and salt kettle chips with cottage cheese......nuff said.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (MachnickiA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MachnickiA3* »_Black pepper and salt kettle chips with cottage cheese......nuff said.

those are good! but i've never tried w/ cottage cheese.
so, when these lights gonna come out cheaper? (gotta stay on topic







)


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

The ring you see is LED, but the brake lights are standard bulbs. We have some at our depot in Germany and they should be here in about a week...


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_The ring you see is LED, but the brake lights are standard bulbs. We have some at our depot in Germany and they should be here in about a week...

go go go go gogo go gog gogogogogoo g go go go go goooooooooooooooalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (angryquattrorican66)*

I'm going to Sweden on monday.....maybe I should take a side trip. would it be cheaper to buy in the states or out there?


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_
go go go go gogo go gog gogogogogoo g go go go go goooooooooooooooalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (BerkR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BerkR32* »_
whats up with Asians and A3s? Seems to be a common purchasing behavior in US. 

Cause some of us were weaned on german/european cars. 
Whats with that question?
e


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MachnickiA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MachnickiA3* »_I'm going to Sweden on monday.....maybe I should take a side trip. would it be cheaper to buy in the states or out there?

Not sure if it would be cheaper. But can you pick me up an S3 in Sprint Blue or Flat Black while you're there. 
I'll pay you...like on Tuesday.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
pick me up an S3 in Sprint Blue or Flat Black while you're there. 
I'll pay you...like on Tuesday.









Done. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
Aw fu.ck it. How bout a koenigsegg? They got em in blue too.










_Modified by MachnickiA3 at 8:33 AM 8-1-2008_


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

tttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

It works.
http://www.audizine.com/forum/...28852


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Okay ^ where do I buy this


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (i_baked_cookies)*

OEM plus and Penski nailed it.


----------



## swbpwr (Jul 21, 2008)

someone set up the mutha ****in GROUP BUY


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

holy hell! GROUP BUY!


----------



## cassdesigns (Aug 4, 2008)

GOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGOGGOGOOGROUPBUYYY


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (cassdesigns)*

I already have them, just need the harness, hopefully they will be cool and and smart enough to seel it separately


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

in for group buy


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*

Another pic:


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (drew138)*

I wonder why the third brake light isn't working?


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_I wonder why the third brake light isn't working?

I think the lights are on (notice the license plate bulbs) and the brake is not being applied. Like OEMPlus said, the brake lights are the standard bulbs.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (drew138)*

Group Buy action!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_I wonder why the third brake light isn't working?

I think it is just the parking lights. I don't see a head in the driver's seat, or they are 3'8" or under.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

yea well over on audizine pesnke audi did the retrofit with oempl.us.....so i hope oempl.us will read this soon and clarify a few things


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_yea well over on audizine pesnke audi did the retrofit with oempl.us.....so i hope oempl.us will read this soon and clarify a few things

x2


----------



## swbpwr (Jul 21, 2008)

need groupbuy people


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (swbpwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swbpwr* »_need groupbuy people

x2


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*

Group buy from martyn useless w/o details on implementation. Wiring harness, vag-com???? Much more info needed.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Group buy from martyn useless w/o details on implementation. Wiring harness, vag-com???? Much more info needed.

True. I think that folks are a bit excited (myself included) over this upgrade.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
True. I think that folks are a bit excited (myself included) over this upgrade.

Excited, but not $600 excited. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

someone post pics of the connectors on the back of the tails.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I am on holiday this week, but my tech team completed this modification over the weekend. If you were at the SoCal Euro show, you would have seen them in person.
When I return (next week), I will detail out the installation...


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_I am on holiday this week, but my tech team completed this modification over the weekend. If you were at the SoCal Euro show, you would have seen them in person.
When I return (next week), I will detail out the installation...

THX


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_I am on holiday this week, but my tech team completed this modification over the weekend. If you were at the SoCal Euro show, you would have seen them in person.
When I return (next week), I will detail out the installation...

Please also detail out the cost.








Seriously, please consider strongly the option to just set up a group buy with competitive pricing. We already had a quote produced for just the tails with a pretty low figure and even you guys agreed that the harness couldn't be that expensive. For reference, the kauftec lighting harnesses range anywhere from 29-49 euros. So a package price here in the "3xx" range seems plausible in a group buy situation!!! 
Looking fwd to hearing more!
Drew


_Modified by drew138 at 4:18 PM 8/11/2008_


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

1. you can charge 6xx for a set and get 2-3 buyers or
2. charge market price and get 30+ buyers and make more moneys


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_1. you can charge 6xx for a set and get 2-3 buyers or
2. charge market price and get 30+ buyers and make more moneys

So you're an economist now?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
So you're an economist now?

i'd buy his book for 50% off!


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

just trying to get him to lower prices so we can buy these @ cheaper price.. personal gains only.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

so I'm in Europe for the next couple weeks and I'm thinking about going to a dealer and grabbing a pair. Have we figured out if this is plug and play? I just need the lights and harnesses, right?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (MachnickiA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MachnickiA3* »_so I'm in Europe for the next couple weeks and I'm thinking about going to a dealer and grabbing a pair. Have we figured out if this is plug and play? I just need the lights and harnesses, right?

still awaiting feedback from OEMpl.us. they said they'll get back in a few days.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_still awaiting feedback from OEMpl.us. they said they'll get back in a few days.

Rich is on holidays for this week, so he'll post the details and answer more questions about this next week.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (MachnickiA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MachnickiA3* »_so I'm in Europe for the next couple weeks and I'm thinking about going to a dealer and grabbing a pair. Have we figured out if this is plug and play? I just need the lights and harnesses, right?

I'd hold off dude. The group buy price (if any) will probably be better. And you'll save room in your luggage for more crappy souvenirs of leaning towers and s***.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

Well, come to think of this, has anyone else realized these tail lites will be offered here on the US version, i.e. you can pick them up at a local dealer in about a month, if there is a harness that OEMpl.us has come up with, that is what they nee to offer, Ican't see the reasoning behind buying something from them complete when there are other sources for them, not trying to damper this, just put it in a reality perspective, when I got mine OVER a month ago at a ridiculous price I was understanding they were Plug'nPlay no adaptors, I haven't had time to play with them but it shouldn't even require Vag-Com use as far as I see, just some tapping of wiring and re arranging


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

angryrican, is it possible that you can post pics of the conectors on back of the tail light:?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

so who can get discounts at dealer group buy~!!!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Well, come to think of this, has anyone else realized these tail lites will be offered here on the US version, i.e. you can pick them up at a local dealer in about a month, if there is a harness that OEMpl.us has come up with, that is what they nee to offer, Ican't see the reasoning behind buying something from them complete when there are other sources for them, not trying to damper this, just put it in a reality perspective, when I got mine OVER a month ago at a ridiculous price I was understanding they were Plug'nPlay no adaptors, I haven't had time to play with them but it shouldn't even require Vag-Com use as far as I see, just some tapping of wiring and re arranging









Good point Frank.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

Frank, so you have all four part numbers that you can post? Excellent point re dealer ordering


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

everyone hurry and order (don't wait) their new lights so I can buy your old euro one








That being said.. has anyone tried and called their dealer to see if they can get them? if cars are showing up in a month parts are already in stock at the depots.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

post part #


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

8P4 945 095E outer LH
8P4 945 096E outer RH
8P4 945 093D inner LH
8P4 945 094D inner RH
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3908266


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_8P4 945 095E outer LH
8P4 945 096E outer RH
8P4 945 093D inner LH
8P4 945 094D inner RH
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3908266


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*

I emailed Kauftec asking the following question:
"Do you have any information on a required harness required to
get the new tail lights from the 2009 Audi A3 to work on the earlier Audi 8P
A3 models?"
Here was their response:
"Dear Sir,
This adapter cost 39.-
Mit freundlichen Grüssen / Best regards"

So this appears to be very good news. We should be able to order the tails from the dealer and it appears that there is a low cost adapter part to make this work.
I replied to Kauftec asking for more details on the part (part number and picture.)
More information when I get it.
Drew


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

sounds good drew. i might be able to get a group buy going on the tails


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_sounds good drew. i might be able to get a group buy going on the tails

That's great news. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

ok my guy said he will go see if he can get prices form these part #'s


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_ok my guy said he will go see if he can get prices form these part #'s

Strong work!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*

8P4 945 095E outer LH 122.98
8P4 945 096E outer RH 122.98
8P4 945 093D inner LH 79.63
8P4 945 094D inner RH 79.56
That is MSRP

none in the US right now.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

So $405 msrp


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_So $405 msrp

How much do you think that a group buy would bring that price down? 
$350?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

waiting for call..


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

I can find out from the dealer here that I use what he can do on a price if people want.... if someone sells me their old euro ones at a good price


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

wat if they decide to pain the clear part red for US spec cars?


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

chris, I'll send u a set right now, $65 shipped , 1 tab is broken but they mount and work fine, 

Have we confirmed the price and availability on the kufatec adaptor? That is all I need right now


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

better jump on it chris


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

I'll cross check the part #'s with mine to be sure they are the same when I get home


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_chris, I'll send u a set right now, $65 shipped , 1 tab is broken but they mount and work fine, 


If you have a set of the old euros for 65 bucks that will mount I'll take them. tell me where to send money.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

im kinda excited about how they should cost 405 and a guy got a 39 harness. thats a big savings over what oempl.us' price


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
If you have a set of the old euros for 65 bucks that will mount I'll take them. tell me where to send money. 
[email protected] is my paypal, they will definitely mount no problem, if not keep them and I'll refund


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_[email protected] is my paypal, they will definitely mount no problem, if not keep them and I'll refund









don't worry I'm not like that. you could tell me 65 bucks and they won't mount, I'd figure out how to make it work.
It will come from my old shop email pd performance and I'll put the revo office address in the notes.
thanks so much, I've wanted these forever just haven't wanted to divert go funds to show funds.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
don't worry I'm not like that. you could tell me 65 bucks and they won't mount, I'd figure out how to make it work.
It will come from my old shop email pd performance and I'll put the revo office address in the notes.
thanks so much, I've wanted these forever just haven't wanted to divert go funds to show funds. 
Cool, boxed and ready


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
8P4 945 095E outer LH 122.98
8P4 945 096E outer RH 122.98
8P4 945 093D inner LH 79.63
8P4 945 094D inner RH 79.56
That is MSRP

none in the US right now.
these are the same part #'s for the light's i got from martyn, he got them for me in a week, should be easy to special order once we have confirmed a harness


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

$350 for the whole set...I'd buy it!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Cool, boxed and ready









Money sent, battery died right after I made that post, was textin' with a lady and was too lazy to go get my power cord








woot new tail and taillamps!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_once we have confirmed a harness










Waiting for reply from Kauftec...


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
Waiting for reply from Kauftec...
x2 waiting for reply


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

ordered those part numbers from my dealer for 260 bucks(employee discount).be here in less then a month is what they think.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (cokedrinker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cokedrinker* »_ordered those part numbers from my dealer for 260 bucks(employee discount).be here in less then a month is what they think. 

That's an awesome price!


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

is the clear strip on the outer lamps the blinker? if so, what is below that?








dead space? on the original ones [06-08], thats the turn signal part, right?


----------



## swbpwr (Jul 21, 2008)

thats reflector


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_is the clear strip on the outer lamps the blinker? if so, what is below that?
dead space? on the original ones [06-08], thats the turn signal part, right?

clear strip should be the amber blinker.
Below it on 06-08 is the turn signal and 4-ways, on the LED tails...... hmmmmmmmmm, maybe it's just one bulb there that goes on only when breaking? Or it could just be a reflector, but that would seem like a waste.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

The lights seen in the picture above from OEMpl.us that are on are the actual lights now, the two clear bulbs are the brake and the fog , the lower strip has the single orange blinker light in it








Bulb confirguration








connector for outer








inner lamp








inner lamp connector


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

i will show my shop foreman these pics and see what he says about a harness, whenever i get mine in you can be sure we will figure it out, and i will post details then
i can see it now, 20 audi technicians wiring in some tail lights while customers on the drive are waiting and getting all huffy


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_The lights seen in the picture above from OEMpl.us that are on are the actual lights now, the two clear bulbs are the brake and the fog , the lower strip has the single orange blinker light in it








Bulb confirguration








connector for outer








inner lamp








inner lamp connector










Thanks for the pics Frank!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (cokedrinker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cokedrinker* »_ordered those part numbers from my dealer for 260 bucks(employee discount).be here in less then a month is what they think. 

can you get an employee discount group buy? then we all just need that harness http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

good work fella's...Im watching and waiting


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Rub-ISH)*

This is the email response from kufatec
Dear Sir,
This adapter we can deliver for 39.- + shipping.
Mit freundlichen Grüssen / Best regards
KUFATEC GmbH
Enrico Richter
Geschäftsbereich:

Let's cross our fingers and see


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (cokedrinker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cokedrinker* »_i will show my shop foreman these pics and see what he says about a harness, 


For every plug you can get the opposite connector so that is all you'd have to figure out. Plug into factory connector then correct one for the lamp itself.
Anyone in the North Jersey area that has these or interested in them may want to locate [email protected] on here. He works for a VW dealer in parts and is great at finding those things. Someone else would then have to figure out the wiring as that is not his specialty. Or if anyone in the Atlanta area has them Russ at Rick Case Audi would probably be able to give us a hand.
39 bucks though for already done connectors though is probably a killer dealer since the wires and connectors are not cheap from Audi.


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Funny that you said Chris, thats how i figured out my Kufatec harness for Euro bixenons


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (BerkR32)*

just for clarity it's 39 euros I believe.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

so around $80 usd
see if you can get a group buy on the connectors


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

I've never got in on a group buy. In the event of a group buy going down....how is this gonna work? We're scattered around the country.


----------



## GLiNTCH (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_so around $80 usd
see if you can get a group buy on the connectors

each? how many will we need?
Looking good.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (MachnickiA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MachnickiA3* »_I've never got in on a group buy. In the event of a group buy going down....how is this gonna work? We're scattered around the country.









Don't worry about it too much. Plenty of experienced group buyer on the forum to take care of it. Essentially, someone set up the group price with a forum advertiser, set up a method of payment (preferably direct to the shop), then will receive all the items and ship them out to everyone.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_so around $80 usd
see if you can get a group buy on the connectors
All the connector's are 97 Euro shipped to my house for one car, so about $150








plus $300 for the tails group buy from vagaparts, equals $600 for that other guy


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

Frank, did you require more than on of the 39eu connectors?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

group buy on the conectors frank? get pricing


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

surely, that $150 for a set of connectors can go down w/ a group/bulk rate ... if it's just a matter of rerouting wiring (no resistors and/or capacitors etc), then i'm sure i can skip this and fab my own harness.


_Modified by whizbang18T at 3:28 PM 8/14/2008_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_surely, that $150 for a set of connectors can go down w/ a group/bulk rate ... if it's just a matter of rerouting wiring (no resistors and/or capacitors etc), then i'm sure i can skip this and fab my own harness.

_Modified by whizbang18T at 3:28 PM 8/14/2008_

DO it! DO it!


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (terje_77)*

my parts department can go 350 a set if anyone is interested, not sure how low distributors are going just throwing it out there


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (cokedrinker)*

As long as we're on the topic; does anyone have a DIY on how to remove the outer tails?


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (drew138)*

Alright SF and San Jose people, lets GB these beeches and have a group installation day as well. We'll all back our cars up in circle formation and help each other get the friggen conversion done. Whaddaya say?


----------



## acrobaticfish (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (iModA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iModA3* »_Alright SF and San Jose people, lets GB these beeches and have a group installation day as well. We'll all back our cars up in circle formation and help each other get the friggen conversion done. Whaddaya say?

Word. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (acrobaticfish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *acrobaticfish* »_
Word. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I'm in. (then we can get some ramen afterwards)


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

Shoot, I'm willing to make the drive up from LA.


----------



## acrobaticfish (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
I'm in. (then we can get some ramen afterwards)









Word x2.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

can I do it via video conference? just wanna be part of the coolness


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

OK, still in fact finding mode here and offer no guarantees on how this is going to pan out as it could be a dead end. I am NOT setting up a group buy for the harnesses, but I have contacted Kauftec to see if there is any benefit to shipping me more than 1 connector at a time since the shipping charges are 1.5x the cost of the actual harness? I told them to give me a quote on five of them shipped to me in San Francisco. 
I know locally Terje is good for a set, and it sounds like iModA3, acrobaticfish MYH8for405 are down for a set as well. So that makes 5 (including me). So just let me know here or in IM if you are cool for a set of these. Price as quoted is $150 for a complete set shipped. I'm assuming that there is some economy of scale in getting multiple harnesses shipped to me so it could get to be as low as $100. If there is no savings on shipping multiple harnesses than the whole deal is off and every man / person for themselves. Also, I have no idea if OEMPLus is going to find some magic local solution for $45 bucks so if you commit here than I'm counting on you.
Anyway, I should have more info on Monday on the shipping / cost of 5 sets to see if there is a deal and I'll be posting deets then and asking for a soft commitment. 
If this works, than it prob makes sense for the DVAG / East Coast peeps to do their own thing. 
Obv. some risk here that the harnesses are a bust but from what I've got so far from Kauftec it seems like they have this harness and it's legit. Now all I'll need is the tails.








Drew


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

count me in, cash only, son


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Hey, guys, i already ordered mine, don't pull the trigger until I get the harness' and install to make sur it all works, I started all this just want to make sure no one spends more $$ until I know it works, also Martyn asked me to send him a hrness so he can clone it







, so the group buy from Vagparts will be even sweeter if this all works, patience will save all of $$$
On a different note wait 'til you see the wheels I have coming


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Hey, guys, i already ordered mine, don't pull the trigger until I get the harness' and install to make sur it all works, I started all this just want to make sure no one spends more $$ until I know it works, also Martyn asked me to send him a hrness so he can clone it







, so the group buy from Vagparts will be even sweeter if this all works, patience will save all of $$$
On a different note wait 'til you see the wheels I have coming
















Frank!


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Hey, guys, i already ordered mine, don't pull the trigger until I get the harness' and install to make sur it all works, I started all this just want to make sure no one spends more $$ until I know it works, also Martyn asked me to send him a hrness so he can clone it







, so the group buy from Vagparts will be even sweeter if this all works, patience will save all of $$$
On a different note wait 'til you see the wheels I have coming









dibs on the s3 wheels if you sell em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (audiant)*

Frank, how much were your tails from Martyn? And was the stalled-GB price significantly lower? After seeing the NA spec A3 tails, I defintley want the Euro tails with the white reverse strip as seen in the Penske teaser. These lights on the Canada car look different and now I'm confused as to how anyone ordered your P/N's from the local dealer? Odd.

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








Or just sell me yours sinc your dumping the car anyway. Throw in the blackout grill and let's make it a package!


----------



## swbpwr (Jul 21, 2008)

**** that US spec ****. i want euro set


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Frank, how much were your tails from Martyn? And was the stalled-GB price significantly lower? After seeing the NA spec A3 tails, I defintley want the Euro tails with the white reverse strip as seen in the Penske teaser. These lights on the Canada car look different and now I'm confused as to how anyone ordered your P/N's from the local dealer? Odd.

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 







Drew, they were $300 in the group buy, I paid a little less then that,
Frank
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








Or just sell me yours sinc your dumping the car anyway. Throw in the blackout grill and let's make it a package!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

thanks


----------



## carlosm (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: (drew138)*

Does anyone know if the new two door lights (that goes on the new A3's (non sportback)) need a wiring harness to fit on the current S3 (2007 S3 non facelift).
The two door lights have also been updated but wondering if I can just buy the new two door lights and fit them or do they also require a wiring harness?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (carlosm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *carlosm* »_Does anyone know if the new two door lights (that goes on the new A3's (non sportback)) need a wiring harness to fit on the current S3 (2007 S3 non facelift).
The two door lights have also been updated but wondering if I can just buy the new two door lights and fit them or do they also require a wiring harness?

Not sure. But if they do, Kauftec will probably have them.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (drew138)*

Good news. 
So Kauftec got back to me with an updated quote for 5 harnesses shipped to me in San Francisco. The average price is ~$70 delivered to me in SF, CA. 
I say we get the gb going again and let's do this.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

ME ME IN group buy caount me in do I NEED TO IM YOU? WATS UP THIS **** JUST GOT REAL, SON


----------



## GLiNTCH (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Hey, guys, i already ordered mine, don't pull the trigger until I get the harness' and install to make sur it all works, I started all this just want to make sure no one spends more $$ until I know it works, also Martyn asked me to send him a hrness so he can clone it







, so the group buy from Vagparts will be even sweeter if this all works, patience will save all of $$$
On a different note wait 'til you see the wheels I have coming

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









When you getting your stuff all in? Anxious to see pics


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Good news. 
So Kauftec got back to me with an updated quote for 5 harnesses shipped to me in San Francisco. The average price is ~$70 delivered to me in SF, CA. 
I say we get the gb going again and let's do this.


I'm down for a set!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_
I'm down for a set!


me 2 for sho...for sho!


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (drew138)*

I also want in on the group buy. Should I PM you?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

yea PM him, i pmed him


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

As before, this is not a group buy. It's more of a consolidated buy just to save on shipping. I'm not ordering any harnesses until I figure out what's up with getting the actual tails. Trying to get ahold of Martyn for more details. Frank, do you have his direct phone #? Can you email it to me?
This is obviously going to work. Just need to get all the parts.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

can i get a parts number for the euro tails and harness?


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*

I'm down for a set if all goes well with the testing.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (MYH8for405)*

Count me in once the price and harness situation are finalized http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

what's the word?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

in for $350 for the whole working set.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

In for group buy for a set at $350 too.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Got my old skool euro tails from Frank.. one happy camper here.. I totally forgot I put them on yesteday too and when I Walked up to my hatch to put my backpack in this morning and saw the yellow light up when I unlocked I got all excited again..


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Got my old skool euro tails from Frank.. one happy camper here.. I totally forgot I put them on yesteday too and when I Walked up to my hatch to put my backpack in this morning and saw the yellow light up when I unlocked I got all excited again..

awww... how cute. total kodak moment.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Got my old skool euro tails from Frank.. one happy camper here.. I totally forgot I put them on yesteday too and when I Walked up to my hatch to put my backpack in this morning and saw the yellow light up when I unlocked I got all excited again..
Cool, good to here, patiently waiting for my adaptors from Kufatec


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Cool, good to here, patiently waiting for my adaptors from Kufatec









I am also patiently waiting for you to get the adaptors.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

I'm trying to get an email back from martyn to get a purchase going. Nothing back from him yet. Frank, can you help here as you seem to have the Martyn bat-phone hotline!!
I called the Audi parts department and the P/N's from frank's euro tails are not in stock, not scheduled to be in stock, and require special shipping from Germany, including a special handling charge on top of the tails. WHoever said their dealer could get these must have some sort of connection there. So getting these in bulk from vagparts is def going to be the way to go IMO. Hopefully assisted by the strengthening dollar!
Frank, did Kufatec ship your harness order out yet? 
Drew


----------



## swbpwr (Jul 21, 2008)

count me out if you guys decide to order tails form USA dealer.. i want clear strip not red


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (swbpwr)*

i think we found out that the tails are the same from europe or in the us?


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

Im down too for the buy if testing goes correct.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (cokedrinker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cokedrinker* »_i think we found out that the tails are the same from europe or in the us?

Canadian ones don't have the clear strip for the blinker, so indicators blink red, not amber. I was looking at them yesterday at the dealer.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

I'd bet that Canada and USA have the same tails.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_I'd bet that Canada and USA have the same tails. 

yeah probably


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_I'm trying to get an email back from martyn to get a purchase going. Nothing back from him yet. Frank, can you help here as you seem to have the Martyn bat-phone hotline!!
I called the Audi parts department and the P/N's from frank's euro tails are not in stock, not scheduled to be in stock, and require special shipping from Germany, including a special handling charge on top of the tails. WHoever said their dealer could get these must have some sort of connection there. So getting these in bulk from vagparts is def going to be the way to go IMO. Hopefully assisted by the strengthening dollar!
Frank, did Kufatec ship your harness order out yet? 
Drew
Drew, just saw your email , still waiting on the f-ing harness, it has been 5 days so maybe by end of the week, as for Martyn, he is aware of the group buy, and he is also very swamped, poor guy is doing work from home, he'll get back to you just be patient







And thanks for the compliment on the future purchase, I love the upper West Side, in the summer when it's 95 F like yesterday, the girls are definitely out and happy


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_Drew, just saw your email , still waiting on the f-ing harness, it has been 5 days so maybe by end of the week, as for Martyn, he is aware of the group buy, and he is also very swamped, poor guy is doing work from home, he'll get back to you just be patient







And thanks for the compliment on the future purchase, I love the upper West Side, in the summer when it's 95 F like yesterday, the girls are definitely out and happy









Dude, the upper west was my 'hood for years. Nice part of town.


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

So as of now where are we at? waiting on the first harnesses to be recieved for testing? So those waiting to test already have the lights? 
As of now, who are the best choices for getting the lights from?
I went to a dealer yesterday here in Stockholm and the guy was convinced that the new lights wouldn't fit? Are the 2009 A3 and the 2009 S3 lights the same? If not which am I looking for?


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MachnickiA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MachnickiA3* »_So as of now where are we at? waiting on the first harnesses to be recieved for testing? So those waiting to test already have the lights? 
As of now, who are the best choices for getting the lights from?
I went to a dealer yesterday here in Stockholm and the guy was convinced that the new lights wouldn't fit? Are the 2009 A3 and the 2009 S3 lights the same? If not which am I looking for?








I have the lights and they fit, just waiting for the harness from Kufatec to make sure they work before anyone else wastes $$, I oredered it last Thursday night, coming from Germany so should be any day now, I believe the Group buy from vagparts is $300ish for the lights, I sent them a harness so if it works they can clone it and make it part of the kit







Just be patient we will know either way soon, we already knoe OEMpl.us got it to work so it should be no problem


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MachnickiA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MachnickiA3* »_I went to a dealer yesterday here in Stockholm and the guy was convinced that the new lights wouldn't fit? Are the 2009 A3 and the 2009 S3 lights the same? If not which am I looking for?









On page 4 of this thread, [email protected] has proven that these do fit and will work with our cars with the proper harness and tweaking. These should be the 2009 facelifted A3 tail lights, which should be the same as those on the 2009 S3s I believe, according to the pics of the '09 S3.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_

On page 4 of this thread, [email protected] has proven that these do fit and will work with our cars with the proper harness and tweaking. These should be the 2009 facelifted A3 tail lights, which should be the same as those on the 2009 S3s I believe, according to the pics of the '09 S3.

Just make sure the parts are for the sportback s3/a3


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Just make sure the parts are for the sportback s3/a3

right, the 2-door tails look totally different, not as hot IMO


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
right, the 2-door tails look totally different, not as hot IMO









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Frank, any word on the postman!!!!!?


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Frank, any word on the postman!!!!!?








nothing







looks like my wheels will be here first


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

hey bro


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_looks like my wheels will be here first









i've no doubt about what wheels you've got coming. They will look good on your current a3 and even better on the new one.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

any word?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_any word?

x2. The anticipation is killing me over here.


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*

IF the part numbers listed above were from the US and that is what Matched what people have from Europe then they are the same. VW/Audi doesn't use the same number for two different parts just because they are in different regions that would be impossible to track.
They do use different part numbers for the same parts though to charge you more from Audi than VW in some applications


----------



## chazthetic (Jun 12, 2008)

Looking at the photos, I want a set of these badly. 
So we can just buy the new A3 sportback tail-lights from the dealer or are these aftermarket? The threads kept going back and forth, it's hard to keep track!


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (chazthetic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chazthetic* »_Looking at the photos, I want a set of these badly. 
So we can just buy the new A3 sportback tail-lights from the dealer or are these aftermarket? The threads kept going back and forth, it's hard to keep track!

These are original Audi equipment. The ones pictured are the euro spec ones with clear indicators and amber bulbs, where the North American version (currently on the 09 A3 which are already at dealerships) have red indicators, just like your stock tails.
You can probably order the N.A. ones from your dealer, but unlikely for the Euro ones seen in this thread.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

update....did angry get his wheel or harness first


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (audiant)*

my money's on the wheels


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

my money too


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

my money is up my anus


----------



## chazthetic (Jun 12, 2008)

so how would someone in the US get one of these Eurospec taillights? Could a dealer here order the right ones?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (chazthetic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chazthetic* »_so how would someone in the US get one of these Eurospec taillights? Could a dealer here order the right ones? 

vagparts.com
oempl.us


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_my money is up my anus

Seems like a safe place to keep it


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (chazthetic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chazthetic* »_so how would someone in the US get one of these Eurospec taillights? Could a dealer here order the right ones? 

My dealer claims they are not allowed to sell european spec parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (MachnickiA3)*

Dealers = http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (MachnickiA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MachnickiA3* »_
My dealer claims they are not allowed to sell european spec parts. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


It is not so much that they are not allowed but they do not even have access to them. They are not stocked in the US depots and they cannot even order them. There is no reason to give them a thumbs down as it is just how it is and has less to do with them and more do to legal reasons. If they sold you european headlights which were not approved in the US they could be held liable for any trouble you got into with them. Same would go for any manufacture.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

so going thru this thread again. 
it seems that martyn @ vagparts is the contact for this group buy, and we're waiting on him for a response. this is for the lights & harness as package deal, right?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

haaa dooo can


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

I'm on point for the contact with Martyn. The second we have confirmation from Frank that the harness work, I'm going to get the discussions going again. I-Baked-Cookies did all the hard work up to this point on the tails. I've got the details on the harnesses. 
Frank, do you feel the pressure!


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_I'm on point for the contact with Martyn. The second we have confirmation from Frank that the harness work, I'm going to get the discussions going again. I-Baked-Cookies did all the hard work up to this point on the tails. I've got the details on the harnesses. 
Frank, do you feel the pressure!








None, I'll have it before anyone else


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_None, I'll have it before anyone else









Except for Jason at penski


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (drew138)*

and every european 2009 A/S 3


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_and every european 2009 A/S 3

LOL


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
Except for Jason at penski









_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_and every european 2009 A/S 3


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

It is not so much that they are not allowed but they do not even have access to them. They are not stocked in the US depots and they cannot even order them. There is no reason to give them a thumbs down as it is just how it is and has less to do with them and more do to legal reasons. If they sold you european headlights which were not approved in the US they could be held liable for any trouble you got into with them. Same would go for any manufacture.

Not giving the dealers the thumb, just the situation.


----------



## JasonDSG (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*

One of these tails are not like the others...


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

LEDs look cleaner. sharper


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_LEDs look cleaner. sharper

Ditto, those are hot compared with stockers


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

old ones look really foggy u get wat im saying?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (JasonDSG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JasonDSG* »_One of these tails are not like the others...

















Seeing the difference between the tails side by side shows how awesome this mod would look.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (JasonDSG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JasonDSG* »_One of these tails are not like the others...

















You've got some nerve posing on this thread w/o providing more information w/r/t how you got these to work.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (drew138)*

And you should also throw the 09 mirror housings on there too:


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

meh 09 mirrors are too big


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

damn im in love with the new tails. well at least ecs came through in the right time. the excitment of those sidemarkers will hold me off till this tail light thing gets settled


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (terje_77)*

here's another photo from the socal A3 gtg


----------



## FlyingTurtle (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

you guys are tripping over taillights.... Once put on, you wont even remember what is in the back


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_here's another photo from the socal A3 gtg









Nice pic dude. Me likey. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (BerkR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BerkR32* »_you guys are tripping over taillights.... Once put on, you wont even remember what is in the back









They are not for me; I'm getting them for my neighbor and then I'm going to follow him around all day!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

I'm definitely tripping over the tails.


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (JasonDSG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JasonDSG* »_One of these tails are not like the others...

















And one of these 8P are not like the others


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

bump


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*

any new updates?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (MachnickiA3)*

Just waiting patiently over here


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*

The update is that one guy has fitted them and wont share any details. WTF?








My guess is that he did some major wire-slipceage to get them working.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

yea x2. i dont got why they wont share the secret. wats worse is that oempl.us hasnt updated either.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (audiant)*

I think that Frank is ruling this thread with an iron fist!


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

i agree


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_I think that Frank is ruling this thread with an iron fist!

I doubt Frank can be the only other person in North America (other than [email protected]) with these tails in their possession.
And I'm sure Martyn and Rich would love to get a bunch of these kits in stock to sell to everyone, and despite the demand, the supply (tails and/or harnesses) just isn't there right now.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

OK, so now there is a real update!
Kuftec who had previously only had a shadow-real harness now actually lists up the part on their website. Seems they think it needs VAG-COM programming.
http://www.kufatec.de/shop/pro....html
I've already been in touch with these guys and they can ship up to 10 of these to a single location for about $70.00 which is about half as much as if you purchase individually as shipping is fixed.
I've been in contact with Martyn on the tails and he's ready to sell us a set in bulk to save on shipping. His price shipped is pretty awesome.
The total package shipped should be less that $350 per set if done in increments of 10 locally. Personally, I'm ready to pull the trigger here and get this going. 
I say we seriously order these and do a major Bay Area install day with someone who has a VAG-COM?
Please PM me if you are 100% interested. Send me your email address and let's NOT negotiate the details on the forum. Fire away.


----------



## swbpwr (Jul 21, 2008)

do people who already called in need to PM u again?


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_OK, so now there is a real update!
Kuftec who had previously only had a shadow-real harness now actually lists up the part on their website. Seems they think it needs VAG-COM programming.
http://www.kufatec.de/shop/pro....html
I've already been in touch with these guys and they can ship up to 10 of these to a single location for about $70.00 which is about half as much as if you purchase individually as shipping is fixed.
I've been in contact with Martyn on the tails and he's ready to sell us a set in bulk to save on shipping. His price shipped is pretty awesome.
The total package shipped should be less that $350 per set if done in increments of 10 locally. Personally, I'm ready to pull the trigger here and get this going. 
I say we seriously order these and do a major Bay Area install day with someone who has a VAG-COM?
Please PM me if you are 100% interested. Send me your email address and let's NOT negotiate the details on the forum. Fire away.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (swbpwr)*

Drew, ff you're 100% sure that the adapters will work, I'm in. (You knew that already though)


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*

I'm not a 100% sure of anything nor will I accept liability. But I'm personally willing to take the risk, and realistically, by the time we get all logistics sorted out and start coughing up dough -- Frank will have his tails lit (and his new shoes as well). I'm just trying to get logistics out of the way here.
Chris, I know you're in so u cool and I have your email. 
Please PM me your email address if you want in on this first wave and are 100% ready to roll the dice. At this point I've no ones email other than Terje.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

sent u


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_I'm not a 100% sure of anything nor will I accept liability. But I'm personally willing to take the risk, and realistically, by the time we get all logistics sorted out and start coughing up dough -- Frank will have his tails lit (and his new shoes as well). I'm just trying to get logistics out of the way here.
Chris, I know you're in so u cool and I have your email. 
Please PM me your email address if you want in on this first wave and are 100% ready to roll the dice. At this point I've no ones email other than Terje.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
8P4 945 095E outer LH 122.98
8P4 945 096E outer RH 122.98
8P4 945 093D inner LH 79.63
8P4 945 094D inner RH 79.56
That is MSRP

none in the US right now.

is this the correct numbers for the euro tails?


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Those are the correct part numbers.
FWIW - We have a pile of these adapters on the way from Kufatec and the R&D we did matches the work they did, so it looks like everyone is on the same page.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_Those are the correct part numbers.
FWIW - We have a pile of these adapters on the way from Kufatec and the R&D we did matches the work they did, so it looks like everyone is on the same page.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_











































actually none of this works but if anyone wants to buy a set of Euro Tail lites(old style) let me know


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

what?


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

so, would it be pointless to get in on this as I'm in Chicago?


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_actually none of this works but if anyone wants to buy a set of Euro Tail lites(old style) let me know
















wat do u mean?


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_what?
it all works, monster picture whorage to come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## swbpwr (Jul 21, 2008)

OMGZ ~ u tottaly SCAREZ ME!!~~


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_it all works, monster picture whorage to come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hell yeah. Can't wait for the car porn.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

siiiiiccccckkkkkkkkkkk! i cant wait


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_it all works, monster picture whorage to come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

VagCom required?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
VagCom required?


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

f'k the picture whorage ... we've already seen it ... let's get this gb rollin lol


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_f'k the picture whorage ... we've already seen it ... let's get this gb rollin lol

How about both.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
How about both.

how about both now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechnikSLR* »_
how about both now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (terje_77)*

so this is strictly a Cali group buy?


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (MachnickiA3)*

Tease , tease, tease


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^^^ lookin good...do post more!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_^^^ lookin good...do post more! 

x2000


----------



## swbpwr (Jul 21, 2008)

gb time


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (swbpwr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *swbpwr* »_gb time

Hellz yeah


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

x2


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_x2

You should go spy on Frank car and post the pics auidant.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
You should go spy on Frank car and post the pics auidant.









lol yea im only 40 min away


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (audiant)*


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (angryrican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryrican66* »_


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

hot sex, needs lower


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

hotness, we need some night shots though lol


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

hay hay hay, smoke weed every-day


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

We should discuss the group buy at the GTG.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*

QUick update on thepruchase: 
I've got an email into martyn, I'm trying to get him to put up a special page to order 10 sets of these lights. Once I get that going I have to figure out who are the 10 folks that want them. I'm happy to reship if we can't get the full 10 in the bay area. 
For anyone that is crazy impatient -- vagparts lists the tails on their website already. But the bulk purchase is a better price per / shipped.
Kuftec also has the harness on their site so I'll be getting 10 harnesses as well. I'd like to see what the outcome is on Franks situation as his is only 99% complete at this point.
FYI, I've only got 7 ppl firm committed at this point:
tpsolid 
whizbang18T 
ott666 
Vanquish 
Terje 
mmachnicki
Me


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (drew138)*

Come on people. GB time!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

what's the cost? $350 shipped for whole set?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

hey can i pay u via paypal?


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_QUick update on thepruchase: 
I've got an email into martyn, I'm trying to get him to put up a special page to order 10 sets of these lights. Once I get that going I have to figure out who are the 10 folks that want them. I'm happy to reship if we can't get the full 10 in the bay area. 
For anyone that is crazy impatient -- vagparts lists the tails on their website already. But the bulk purchase is a better price per / shipped.
Kuftec also has the harness on their site so I'll be getting 10 harnesses as well. I'd like to see what the outcome is on Franks situation as his is only 99% complete at this point.
FYI, I've only got 7 ppl firm committed at this point:
tpsolid 
whizbang18T 
ott666 
Vanquish 
Terje 
mmachnicki
Me

Add me in too.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (MYH8for405)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MYH8for405* »_
Add me in too.

Anyone 100% committed should IM me your email address and if not bay area, please note city/state.
Assume this is about $350-375 if local, ~400 if not in bay area. I'd say these estimates are on the high end.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (audiant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audiant* »_PM sent

x2


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
x2

x3


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (MYH8for405)*

Nice. This is the type of impulsive stuff that makes this forum fun.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (terje_77)*

i'm interested too







$350 shipped? really? Actually i'm in. List me up please
[email protected]


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (mkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkim* »_i'm interested too







$350 shipped? really? Actually i'm in. List me up please
[email protected]

Hey dude. Are you still rubbing like crazy?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mkim)*

Count me in!! I am down. Been a week since the last mod!! I am going through withdraels already!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_Count me in!! I am down. Been a week since the last mod!! I am going through withdraels already!

Somebody give this man a fix!


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

Stage 3 kit in?


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_Stage 3 kit in?


Blown, are you running stg2 w/ a hi-flow fuel pump?? I had fuel cuts left and right before I did.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (MYH8for405)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MYH8for405* »_
Blown, are you running stg2 w/ a hi-flow fuel pump?? I had fuel cuts left and right before I did.

Blown, we need a new thread with details about this dude.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Hey dude. Are you still rubbing like crazy?

not at all. But not kinda getting tired of my r8 rep...waiting on rota formula grp buy http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (mkim)*

God Damn!!! Every morning I read this thread, I get all hot and horney! The classifides are gonna be flooded with tail lights soon! Woot! What region do you think our stock lights are most valuable/in demand?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (MachnickiA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MachnickiA3* »_God Damn!!! Every morning I read this thread, I get all hot and horney! The classifides are gonna be flooded with tail lights soon! Woot! What region do you think our stock lights are most valuable/in demand?

I think you have your threads mixed up....
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=4011963


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

just a thought - since the US 09s have the inner lights already - couldn't we get those for cheaper?


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_just a thought - since the US 09s have the inner lights already - couldn't we get those for cheaper?

I thought thats what we were doing? Whats going on here


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

as far as my understanding, we're ordering the entire set (inner & outer tails) from vagparts


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i just relized frank. every place u live in has really poopy tarmac


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_as far as my understanding, we're ordering the entire set (inner & outer tails) from vagparts

Correct. Assuming I hear back from Martyn! Looks like we're on hold till monday.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

sold off alot of toys so have money for these damn tails.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_sold off alot of toys so have money for these damn tails.

I sold my first born


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_sold off alot of toys so have money for these damn tails.

Did you sell Scooby Doo?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i gave away.
threw alot of stuff away


----------



## CoastalA3+ (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_QUick update on thepruchase: 
I've got an email into martyn, I'm trying to get him to put up a special page to order 10 sets of these lights. Once I get that going I have to figure out who are the 10 folks that want them. I'm happy to reship if we can't get the full 10 in the bay area. 
For anyone that is crazy impatient -- vagparts lists the tails on their website already. But the bulk purchase is a better price per / shipped.
Kuftec also has the harness on their site so I'll be getting 10 harnesses as well. I'd like to see what the outcome is on Franks situation as his is only 99% complete at this point.
FYI, I've only got 7 ppl firm committed at this point:
tpsolid 
whizbang18T 
ott666 
Vanquish 
Terje 
mmachnicki
Me

I'm in! PM sent!


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (CoastalA3+)*

I PM'd you yesterday...what are the chances of getting a bigger GB together? like 15 or 20 sets


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

20 sets better deal?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

The economics don't really change much above 10 sets. I'm collecting names via IM from all over the place, not just Bay Area. But I'm only looking for people committed here. The gun is cocked and loaded -- just waiting to get the green light from overseas sources on the actual purchase of the tails. I'm working a few different sources to try and line this up. Once I get a confirmed source I'll send an email to everyone, post up a final notice here, wait 24 hours and pull the trigger on the order. Not exactly sure how payment will ultimately work. Details... details...


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (drew138)*

Just want to de bunk the myths,;
Plug N play except you have an extra wire for the in lights(tailgate) that feed power from the license plate lights (grey wire with red stripe)
Absolutley NO Vag Com 
US spec gets a Red turn signal , these have a yellow one
Lower portion of outer tails is now a reflector
















Amber Turns signals








Look Ma' NO Fault Codes


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

loove the orange blinker


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_loove the orange blinker

x2. Can't wait to get a set.


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Frank, what's up with your display in that last pic there? How'd you get the temp up top and whats that >E< thing?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (i_baked_cookies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *i_baked_cookies* »_Frank, what's up with your display in that last pic there? How'd you get the temp up top and whats that >E< thing?

If you don't have Nav your display is different. The E is for the Nav telling you the car is facing east on a non-digitized (not mapped) road.


----------



## GLiNTCH (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

Wait, so the normal bulbs are still slightly lit in park mode in addition to the "light tubes" ??
Please post a few pics at night


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (GLiNTCH)*

Those signals are so not orange. They're more like molten amber sex IMO.
Drew, if this all works out as planned. Give me your address, cause I'm gonna send you a stripper.


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (GLiNTCH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLiNTCH* »_Wait, so the normal bulbs are still slightly lit in park mode in addition to the "light tubes" ??
Please post a few pics at night
that is correct


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (angryrican66)*

Still no word back from Martyn. I'm going to call him tomorrow to see if I can get him in the office. All their emails seem to go to a sales account so I'm not sure he is seeing my emails real-time.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Still no word back from Martyn. I'm going to call him tomorrow to see if I can get him in the office. All their emails seem to go to a sales account so I'm not sure he is seeing my emails real-time.

The general e-mail has been a little unreliable in my experience. They do come through in the end though.
Keep us posted Drew.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

thx drew


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

bump for drew!


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_bump for drew!

ohhh you are back...I thought you and openskye ran off into the sun together. pbpbpbpbpbpbpbp


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

check your emials people


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (a3slvrchrgd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3slvrchrgd* »_
ohhh you are back...I thought you and openskye ran off into the sun together. pbpbpbpbpbpbpbp

lol...nah, been in bed rest a lot this weekend. i did hop out of bed this weekend and saw openskye for a bit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (a3slvrchrgd)*

LONG email sent to everyone that IM'd me with details / update on the situation. Short Story is that it's going to be $350 for Bay Area and ~$400 (estimate of $50 for re-ship, probably less) for everyone else. I'm going to organize this just once so if you didn't get my email today -- you are not included in the list. 
Please IM me if you want to get in on this pretty sick price (includes the harness as well).
FYI - I've checked with 3 other sources for these tails and nobody even comes close.
This will hopefully all go down in the next week or so and once the order is placed there are no late additions and someone else will need to step up and get this done.
Werd.








PS: Frank -- please post up some details on the final situation.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_LONG email sent to everyone that IM'd me with details / update on the situation. Short Story is that it's going to be $350 for Bay Area and ~$400 (estimate of $50 for re-ship, probably less) for everyone else. I'm going to organize this just once so if you didn't get my email today -- you are not included in the list. 
Please IM me if you want to get in on this pretty sick price (includes the harness as well).
FYI - I've checked with 3 other sources for these tails and nobody even comes close.
This will hopefully all go down in the next week or so and once the order is placed there are no late additions and someone else will need to step up and get this done.
Werd.









PS: Frank -- please post up some details on the final situation.

Strong work Drew.


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

email replied drew


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (audiant)*

I think we need to hook drew up with a http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif for doing all the leg work on this GB.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_I think we need to hook drew up with a http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif for doing all the leg work on this GB. 

Someone already promised me a stripper. That will do.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
Someone already promised me a stripper. That will do.























I think you need a chaperone.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*

Responded to E-mail


----------



## CoastalA3+ (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*

Will reply tomorrow as soon as I can. Thanks for all the leg work dude!


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (CoastalA3+)*

i will send the money asap i'm still in the loop


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

Responded to email.


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (MYH8for405)*

I just got mine! and i ordered them from the dealership i work at and they are the euro clear strip and not red...so these can be ordered from your dealership my dealer says 350 a set if anyone is interested


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (cokedrinker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cokedrinker* »_I just got mine! and i ordered them from the dealership i work at and they are the euro clear strip and not red...so these can be ordered from your dealership my dealer says 350 a set if anyone is interested 

does yours include wiring harness for plug and play?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (cokedrinker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cokedrinker* »_I just got mine! and i ordered them from the dealership i work at and they are the euro clear strip and not red...so these can be ordered from your dealership my dealer says 350 a set if anyone is interested 

please post pics.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
please post pics.

x2


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (terje_77)*

we know what the lights look like, post a close up pic of the harnesses!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_we know what the lights look like, post a close up pic of the harnesses!









I'm still in disbelief that he got the euro tails; and it also seems like he works for a dealer based on his post -- so his quote may not be obtainalbe to the general public. I personally called my dealer, gave him Frank's part numbers, and was told that they are a not stocked in the USA and must be custom shipped from Germany at an extra cost-- and the total cost was north of $400 (not including the special charge to ship from germany which I didn't even bother to ask at that point!). So I am skeptical that he has the Euro tails and he also hasn't given any info on whether or not he got the harness from Kufautec. He certainly didn't get a harness from the dealer since they don't make one.
FYI -- If you want me to add a harness on to my purchase it will save you. LMK
Our price is still better since we're getting the harness included for the $350


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
I'm still in disbelief that he got the euro tails; and it also seems like he works for a dealer based on his post -- so his quote may not be obtainalbe to the general public. I personally called my dealer, gave him Frank's part numbers, and was told that they are a not stocked in the USA and must be custom shipped from Germany at an extra cost-- and the total cost was north of $400 (not including the special charge to ship from germany which I didn't even bother to ask at that point!). So I am skeptical that he has the Euro tails and he also hasn't given any info on whether or not he got the harness from Kufautec. He certainly didn't get a harness from the dealer since they don't make one.
FYI -- If you want me to add a harness on to my purchase it will save you. LMK
Our price is still better since we're getting the harness included for the $350









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (drew138)*

they do not come with a harness, thats something i will have to get
the quote for 350 is what my parts guy will sell these for to you guys since i asked him how low he would go for guys on the forums
, mine were ordered from Germany, by the dealership yes.
and i paid a lot less then 350.
but yea if you can get them for 350 with the harness awesome i was just letting you guys know is all! i could care less where you buy them from. they look sweet tho, cant wait till the harness comes in, 
i was very suprised that they were euro tails...i was also very suprised that the steering wheel i got yesterday had the TTS emblem and aluminum shifters and silver stitching...


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (cokedrinker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cokedrinker* »_they do not come with a harness, thats something i will have to get
the quote for 350 is what my parts guy will sell these for to you guys since i asked him how low he would go for guys on the forums
, mine were ordered from Germany, by the dealership yes.
and i paid a lot less then 350.
but yea if you can get them for 350 with the harness awesome i was just letting you guys know is all! i could care less where you buy them from. they look sweet tho, cant wait till the harness comes in, 
i was very suprised that they were euro tails...i was also very suprised that the *steering wheel i got yesterday had the TTS emblem and aluminum shifters and silver stitching*...

What!


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (cokedrinker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cokedrinker* »_they do not come with a harness, thats something i will have to get
the quote for 350 is what my parts guy will sell these for to you guys since i asked him how low he would go for guys on the forums
, mine were ordered from Germany, by the dealership yes.
and i paid a lot less then 350.
but yea if you can get them for 350 with the harness awesome i was just letting you guys know is all! i could care less where you buy them from. they look sweet tho, cant wait till the harness comes in, 
i was very suprised that they were euro tails...i was also very suprised that the steering wheel i got yesterday had the TTS emblem and aluminum shifters and silver stitching...

Thanks for the clarification! Makes way more sense now! Forget pics of the tails.... Pics of the TTS steering wheel!
But let me know if you want me to add in a harness for you. The shipping is very high from Kuaftec.


----------



## CoastalA3+ (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
I'm still in disbelief that he got the euro tails; and it also seems like he works for a dealer based on his post -- so his quote may not be obtainalbe to the general public. I personally called my dealer, gave him Frank's part numbers, and was told that they are a not stocked in the USA and must be custom shipped from Germany at an extra cost-- and the total cost was north of $400 (not including the special charge to ship from germany which I didn't even bother to ask at that point!). So I am skeptical that he has the Euro tails and he also hasn't given any info on whether or not he got the harness from Kufautec. He certainly didn't get a harness from the dealer since they don't make one.
FYI -- If you want me to add a harness on to my purchase it will save you. LMK
Our price is still better since we're getting the harness included for the $350









Alright! We need PICS period! First, Angry Frank, post some night pics of these jewels...Pleeease, we need euro LED tail porn! Bring it on!
I'm sticking with Drew on this whole package. Nickle and dime it to death if you want. The pile of coins is reasonable....considering the results! Anybody else out there on the fence, get'er done, we need to pull the string on this and let the order roll.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (CoastalA3+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoastalA3+* »_
Alright! We need PICS period! First, Angry Frank, post some night pics of these jewels...Pleeease, we need euro LED tail porn! Bring it on!
I'm sticking with Drew on this whole package. Nickle and dime it to death if you want. The pile of coins is reasonable....considering the results! Anybody else out there on the fence, get'er done, we need to pull the string on this and let the order roll.


x2. get'er done!


----------



## LemmyEOD (Sep 11, 2008)

*Re: (terje_77)*

how hard is this to DIY? i'm new to the whole mod scene but am pretty mechanically inclined.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (LemmyEOD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LemmyEOD* »_how hard is this to DIY? i'm new to the whole mod scene but am pretty mechanically inclined.

Install should be pretty straight forward.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

the outer tails are super ez ... i haven't removed the inner tails yet, but i doubt it'll give you any grief


----------



## MYH8for405 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_the outer tails are super ez ... i haven't removed the inner tails yet, but i doubt it'll give you any grief

I recently had to remove one of the outer tails to replace a bulb. Someone had torque the ish out of the plastic piece from the inside of the trunk and using a flat-head screwdriver nearly stripped it. My advice is to use a socket tool to get it out. Not sure how to remove the inner housing though.


----------



## CoastalA3+ (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (MYH8for405)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MYH8for405* »_
I recently had to remove one of the outer tails to replace a bulb. Someone had torque the ish out of the plastic piece from the inside of the trunk and using a flat-head screwdriver nearly stripped it. My advice is to use a socket tool to get it out. Not sure how to remove the inner housing though.









Little snap open covers in the inner hatch door...looks like a metric nut driver or socket will do it after that. Take a preemptive look-see, maybe even a practice run. Should be easy enough.


----------



## BBBB (Sep 10, 2008)

Since this is a long thread. I didnt look at everything. But i was wondering if anyone is buying the LEDs, how much are they selling their old tail lights? I have a 2008 A3 Leased and i want to tint the back tail lights. but not the ones that came with the car. Let me know. Thanks!!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (BBBB)*

You can get mine after I get mine installed in like three weeks.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*

Just sent an email to all those "confirmed". If you didn't get this email -- you are NOT confirmed. IM or Email me if you want "IN".
I also sent an email to a few others who were on the fence. Please let me know.
I've had a few IMs of people interested, but haven't heard back.
Traser & MeSoHuanny (harness only) Guys. IM me your email and shipping info if interested
More detailed update coming out tomorrow for the "confirmed".
Thanks
Derw
PS: Why didn't someone tell me what a PITA this was going to be!


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
PS: Why didn't someone tell me what a PITA this was going to be!










cuz if it was 'easy' it'd just be _the way_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_
cuz if it was 'easy' it'd just be _the way_

true dat *burp from too much Jamba Juice*


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (terje_77)*

I just sent out the final instructions to all "confirmed" parties. If you did not receive this information -- you are NOT confirmed.
I need payment ASAP and no later than EOD Thursday or else you may become "unconfirmed"








Placing order Friday, or sooner if everyone miraculously gets me the money by EOD Wednesday.






















At this point -- if anyone new wants in on this order -- it is $350 local, $400 shipped. Send me IM with email address, shipping location. Time is running out.
Drew


----------



## BBBB (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_You can get mine after I get mine installed in like three weeks.

How much would you sell them for?


----------



## superbTW (Mar 2, 2005)

done!
It's easy and cheap!
I'll post the details and long codes ASAP.



_Modified by superbTW at 1:45 AM 9/17/2008_


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

codes? i thought it was plug and play?


----------



## superbTW (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (the4ringer)*

2 4-pin plugs,parts# 4B0937714 
2 6-pin plugs,parts# 1J0973733
Inner tail light led power supply comes from license plate lamp.
Plz change the long codeing become " 05880F01901410004F00000000000000000854135C010000000000000000 " via VCDS.


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (superbTW)*

paid in full


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (the4ringer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the4ringer* »_codes? i thought it was plug and play?

Looking at his lights above, I think the long code is used to completely turn off the inner halogen bulbs unless the brakes are applied. That way when you're driving, only the LED rings are lit. Currently, if you just install these new tails, you'll get the inner halogen bulbs glowing at 24% whenever the taillights are on. 
I think it looks better to just have the outer LEDs lit normally. Gunna try this after work.


----------



## GLiNTCH (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (superbTW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superbTW* »_done!
It's easy and cheap!
I'll post the details and long codes ASAP.


_Modified by superbTW at 1:45 AM 9/17/2008_

Bravo! Superb job! Now I really want them


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

DATS WAT IM TAKLING ABOUT!


----------



## Machnickiⓐⓤⓓⓘ (May 14, 2008)

*Re: (GLiNTCH)*

DREW!!! don't leave me hanging. I still want in. email me the details.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

oh man this is gonna be soo slickkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (superbTW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superbTW* »_2 4-pin plugs,parts# 4B0937714 
2 6-pin plugs,parts# 1J0973733
Inner tail light led power supply comes from license plate lamp.
Plz change the long codeing become " 05880F01901410004F00000000000000000854135C010000000000000000 " via VCDS. 

oh **** nother Taiwan nuga HOLLAAAAAAA


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

that imageshack soo slow i upload to my server


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

that's hotness!


----------



## audiant (Feb 12, 2006)

cant wait for mine


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (audiant)*

Holy moley. Who's got the VAG in Bay Area!


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Holy moley. Who's got the VAG in Bay Area!


YAM nuga YAM!!!
gotta buy him some food or gifts.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (superbTW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superbTW* »_2 4-pin plugs,parts# 4B0937714 
2 6-pin plugs,parts# 1J0973733
Inner tail light led power supply comes from license plate lamp.
Plz change the long codeing become " 05880F01901410004F00000000000000000854135C010000000000000000 " via VCDS. 

The guys at Kafuatec indicated that there was some Long Coding, but Frank indicated that this was not the case. The only thing that doesn't reconcile is the need to wire up the 12v, but obviously that is the case.
This is really a great looking upgrade.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
The guys at Kafuatec indicated that there was some Long Coding, but Frank indicated that this was not the case. The only thing that doesn't reconcile is the need to wire up the 12v, but obviously that is the case.
This is really a great looking upgrade. 

They will work I think either way but look much better if the coding is done.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (superbTW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *superbTW* »_2 4-pin plugs,parts# 4B0937714 
2 6-pin plugs,parts# 1J0973733
Inner tail light led power supply comes from license plate lamp.
Plz change the long codeing become " 05880F01901410004F00000000000000000854135C010000000000000000 " via VCDS. 

got any more details about this coding?? Instead of posting the entire long code, could you tell us which section (e.g. '09-Central Elect'), which bytes you changed and what you changed those bytes to (e.g. byte 03 changed to '3F').
Thank you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

these are eurospec right, so can have rear fogs on (dual). If u have the euro switch, we still need to vag/code it?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (littlewhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlewhite* »_these are eurospec right, so can have rear fogs on (dual). If u have the euro switch, we still need to vag/code it?

Yes these puppies are euro spec. Vag com is needed to activate the rear fog feature if you have the euro switch,


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

COol, and is the same code correct? Nothing different


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (littlewhite)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littlewhite* »_COol, and is the same code correct? Nothing different

Should be. Guess we'll find out.


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

BWahah! Yea hopefully ppl can get the codes and post up here later on


----------



## marty.ag (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (littlewhite)*

AAAAARGH 
Somebody help a total novice,
lights fitted but i too have the problem of all the bulbs lit at same time,
Vag-com stuff means not a lot to me i'm afraid so i will have to try and explain to a nice cheery scottish technician LOL :


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (marty.ag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marty.ag* »_AAAAARGH 
Somebody help a total novice,
lights fitted but i too have the problem of all the bulbs lit at same time,
Vag-com stuff means not a lot to me i'm afraid so i will have to try and explain to a nice cheery scottish technician LOL :

People are working on the solution. Stay tuned. I'm sure the method will be posted when perfected.


----------



## marty.ag (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (terje_77)*

Sure will my friend!


----------



## JasonDSG (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: (marty.ag)*

I'm content with the 1%...until we get the actual ZERO % coding!!!


----------



## marty.ag (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (JasonDSG)*

Any pics of your lights at 1%?? and could you tell me the code required and how to insert it please??
I have found out that a work m8 has vag com, way hey


----------



## ott1 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: (marty.ag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marty.ag* »_Any pics of your lights at 1%?? and could you tell me the code required and how to insert it please??
I have found out that a work m8 has vag com, way hey









Jason uses the Audi tool. No vag com codes until he decides to get one or borrow one from someone else.


----------



## JasonDSG (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: (ott666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ott666* »_
Jason uses the Audi tool. No vag com codes until he decides to get one or borrow one from someone else.

Yeaaaap -- but there was someone here from Taiwan that had the "correct" coding because he got his inner bulbs to be off! I think he went MIA though, still waiting on his codes.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

does he have email? maybe u can ask irishpride to email him?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

someone can read chinese goto the website
http://forum.audiclub.com.tw/
if nto i can ask my sister to help when i get home


----------



## decade2000 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

















They clearly have the correct code, but i can't find it on that website.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

search, i cant type chinese.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

found it?
http://forum.audiclub.com.tw/i...l=Led


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

can you PM him and ask him wat he did, not the long code.
http://www.wretch.cc/blog/allenaudi/23709115


----------



## decade2000 (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_can you PM him and ask him wat he did, not the long code.
http://www.wretch.cc/blog/allenaudi/23709115

He is doing the installs for other taiwanese and charging them for parts + labor. He ain't gonna tell us how he did it.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (decade2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *decade2000* »_
He is doing the installs for other taiwanese and charging them for parts + labor. He ain't gonna tell us how he did it.

LAME!!!!!


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (decade2000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *decade2000* »_
He is doing the installs for other taiwanese and charging them for parts + labor. He ain't gonna tell us how he did it.

can u IM the owner of the silver car? or is the owner allen?

http://forum.audiclub.com.tw/i...l=Led


----------



## marty.ag (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

x2


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

go go go gog ogo go gogoo o


----------



## marty.ag (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

"Superb TW",
That is the guy who posted on pg 13 of this thread with a pic (of his lights i take it) the way we want them!!!!!








PM'd 
I am waiting for an answer


----------



## marty.ag (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (marty.ag)*

oops i should have said 
i am waiting for him to PM me back


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

hes been off this forum for a long time. it hink alot of people been PMing him.. its prolly better to PM him on the taiwan audi club forum


----------



## marty.ag (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## marty.ag (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (marty.ag)*

If any one could tell me where abouts on vag com or audi diag tool to look for the code i will ask at audi if they could tell me(charge me) the code?????


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (marty.ag)*

In VAG-COM:
- go into 09-Cent. Elect.
Ask which bytes are modified for the LED tail lights, and what these bytes have been changed to. Each byte is represented by two Hexidecimal characters (0-9 or A-F, for example, 09 or 3F).


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

We should have this shortly.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^^^ is that the trick?!?!?! Is that from Kufatec? I would think they'd give it to you after ordering X # of harnesses.
You changed your response!!!


----------



## marty.ag (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

GR8, my car is going in for some warranty work next week will try and sort it out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_^^^ is that the trick?!?!?! Is that from Kufatec? I would think they'd give it to you after ordering X # of harnesses.
You changed your response!!!









Doing a full translation. This may not work if you don't have the harnesses. Hang tight! Don't want to be responsible for screwing up others cars. Google is translating as we speak.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
Doing a full translation. This may not work if you don't have the harnesses. Hang tight! Don't want to be responsible for screwing up others cars. Google is translating as we speak.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*

OK, this is what I got. My guess is that you need the harness for these to work and I also believe that with the harness that you do NOT have to splice any 12v source from the license plate since there is no reference to this anywhere in the install guide. Use at your own risk:
Report Back Please

Btye 9 to bit 00 (Dec = 0, hex = 0) - as the final brake light
Byte 10 to 00 bits (Dec = 0, hex = 0) - Fog lamps as a taillight
Byte 12 to Bit 32 (Dec = 36, hex = 24) - dimming rear standlight
Byte 19 Bit 2 Cold Diagnosis rear active - this must be activated


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Doing a full translation. This may not work if you don't have the harnesses. Hang tight! Don't want to be responsible for screwing up others cars. Google is translating as we speak.









I was actually thinking of that for the past while. I might end up purchasing the Kufatec harness, because my DIY wiring is likely not going to be the exact same as yours, seeing as how I had to tap into 12v power for both my inner and outer tails. Doh.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_OK, this is what I got. My guess is that you need the harness for these to work and I also believe that with the harness that you do NOT have to splice any 12v source from the license plate since there is no reference to this anywhere in the install guide. Use at your own risk:
Report Back Please

Btye 9 to bit 00 (Dec = 0, hex = 0) - as the final brake light
Byte 10 to 00 bits (Dec = 0, hex = 0) - Fog lamps as a taillight
Byte 12 to Bit 32 (Dec = 36, hex = 24) - dimming rear standlight
Byte 19 Bit 2 Cold Diagnosis rear active - this must be activated

































































will definitely report back tonight.


----------



## marty.ag (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kwanja_a3)*

still have to tap into the license plate light wire with the kufatec harness's i'm affraid
i have only fitted my outer lamps just now as i dont want the dealership to see my handy work next week when my warranty work gets done


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (marty.ag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marty.ag* »_still have to tap into the license plate light wire with the kufatec harness's i'm affraid


Not that I don't believe you... but how can you say that with such certainty?


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Not that I don't believe you... but how can you say that with such certainty? 

for the record, Mr. Taiwan dude who got his to work said he had to tap into the license plate lighting. Don't know how much you can trust him though, but I don't think he'd have any reason to lie about it


----------



## marty.ag (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (marty.ag)*

Maybey i should have clarified,








the outers are plug and play,the inners are plug and play once the single wire on each(inner) harness is connected to the licence plate light , what would the codes be for the inner lamps if you want to use the fog lights??
Fog lights are standard her in the U.K.


----------



## marty.ag (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (marty.ag)*

I have the kufatec harness's


----------



## JasonDSG (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
Not that I don't believe you... but how can you say that with such certainty? 

You need to tap into the license plate bulbs no matter what -- how else are you supposed to supply power to the LED rings when our cars don't have them to begin with?
Thanks for the codes -- i'll try them asap.


----------



## marty.ag (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JasonDSG)*

Just took a picture of my inner harness but having problems uploading to this post,







sorry


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

PM sent marty


----------



## marty.ag (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

PM'd back,


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Can I play? but I don't wanna PM no one.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JasonDSG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JasonDSG* »_ how else are you supposed to supply power to the LED rings when our cars don't have them to begin with?.

All I know is that I've got an install guide specifically stating that no wiring /splicing is required. There are also 4 VagCom coding changes that I have no idea what they do that no one on this board has previously tested? For all I know, one of those codes juices up a previously unconnected 12v tap. It's also possible that the harnesses we have coming are a second revision.
Basically, I'm just hoping/wishing that no splicing is required and until proven wrong by following the install guide along with the VagCom updates.
Do you have the harness? I'm sure with a little team work we'll get this solved. Thanks for pioneering and testing this out!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i dont mind splicing. its not that much more work


----------



## marty.ag (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Ok have sent pics of inner harness to tp
Hopefully he will post it up for you all to see,
they were sent to me on 01st-Oct-08 by kufatec so if you have been waiting a while i think the ones you're waiting for will be the same,
led wire should be ok for this side(Left Hand Side) but i think the other side will need to be extended to reach the licence pl8 light


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)




----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

Upon further review of the install guide Marty is correct that the splice is required.


----------



## JasonDSG (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_
All I know is that I've got an install guide specifically stating that no wiring /splicing is required. There are also 4 VagCom coding changes that I have no idea what they do that no one on this board has previously tested? For all I know, one of those codes juices up a previously unconnected 12v tap. It's also possible that the harnesses we have coming are a second revision.
Basically, I'm just hoping/wishing that no splicing is required and until proven wrong by following the install guide along with the VagCom updates.
Do you have the harness? I'm sure with a little team work we'll get this solved. Thanks for pioneering and testing this out!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

There are 4 wires on the outer taillight assembly -- ground, turn signal, outer/inner brake light. Unfortunately there isn't a spare wire to be "juiced up". 
The inner taillight has 3 wires -- ground, brake light, reverse. Also no spare wire to be found for said juicage. 
No way to steal power from any brakelights because they are pulse width modulated, so you need a constant 12v source -- hence the need to tap into the rear license plate bulb.
I honestly wish it were easier, but that's part of being the few and the proud with these lights, right?!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

The Few, The Proud, the A3 LED Tail Light Crew.








I dunno, might be played out







j/k


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JasonDSG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JasonDSG* »_
There are 4 wires on the outer taillight assembly -- ground, turn signal, outer/inner brake light. Unfortunately there isn't a spare wire to be "juiced up". 
The inner taillight has 3 wires -- ground, brake light, reverse. Also no spare wire to be found for said juicage. 
No way to steal power from any brakelights because they are pulse width modulated, so you need a constant 12v source -- hence the need to tap into the rear license plate bulb.
I honestly wish it were easier, but that's part of being the few and the proud with these lights, right?! 









we'll b with the 2009 crowd, they have it stock


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JasonDSG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JasonDSG* »_
There are 4 wires on the outer taillight assembly -- ground, turn signal, outer/inner brake light. Unfortunately there isn't a spare wire to be "juiced up". 
The inner taillight has 3 wires -- ground, brake light, reverse. Also no spare wire to be found for said juicage. 
No way to steal power from any brakelights because they are pulse width modulated, so you need a constant 12v source -- hence the need to tap into the rear license plate bulb.
I honestly wish it were easier, but that's part of being the few and the proud with these lights, right?! 









If it were easy -- it'd be done by now!







Werd.


----------



## JasonDSG (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_
we'll b with the 2009 crowd, they have it stock

Have you seen the USDM 09 tails?!
I look at them and smirk everyday here at work -- they don't look half as good as the Euro ones!


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

i seen pics.. they look ssame xcept no clear strip


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JasonDSG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JasonDSG* »_There are 4 wires on the outer taillight assembly -- ground, turn signal, outer/inner brake light. Unfortunately there isn't a spare wire to be "juiced up". 
The inner taillight has 3 wires -- ground, brake light, reverse. Also no spare wire to be found for said juicage. 
No way to steal power from any brakelights because they are pulse width modulated, so you need a constant 12v source -- hence the need to tap into the rear license plate bulb.
I honestly wish it were easier, but that's part of being the few and the proud with these lights, right?! 









Jason, you have the same yellow-wired harnesses that I'm using that Josh and Rich put together right? Which means you also had to tap into a 12v power source for the outer tails AS WELL AS the inner tails, correct? What exactly is your 12v power source for the outers? I don't think I used the proper source and want to splice elsewhere. Some help please? Feel free to PM me







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JasonDSG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JasonDSG* »_
Have you seen the USDM 09 tails?!
I look at them and smirk everyday here at work -- they don't look half as good as the Euro ones!

ditto


----------



## marty.ag (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Nextman)*

oh man , passed another new (facelift) sportback tonite with its standard tails in







,
I will try my hardest to get the codeing next week guys


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (marty.ag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marty.ag* »_oh man , passed another new (facelift) sportback tonite with its standard tails in







,
I will try my hardest to get the codeing next week guys









Coding is on it's way. We'll hopefully have this figured out soon.


----------



## maudi28 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

now i want this, who has an extra set?


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

this wiring stuff is getting more confusing everytime I click into this thread, hope you guys figure it out soon and give us an official DIY of the whole thing!
GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## LeadFootA3 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (saulz)*

someone send me a set and I'm sure I can figure it out in about 30 minutes...


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (saulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saulz* »_this wiring stuff is getting more confusing everytime I click into this thread, hope you guys figure it out soon and give us an official DIY of the whole thing!
GOOD LUCK!!

DIY will definitely be posted.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

kwanja did u try the vag code?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (maudi28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maudi28* »_now i want this, who has an extra set?









No extra set, but for $800 + paypal & shipping fees, we can talk


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

750 shipped my price, overnight ships today
paypal only


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_750 shipped my price, overnight ships today
paypal only

Lets sell Mkim's set and split it up


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_
Lets sell Mkim's set and split it up

sure. i already paid for the set.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

why...but i'm such a nice boy


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (mkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkim* »_why...but i'm such a nice boy









Be a man, SON


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (BlownM3)*

i need the part number for the 4 pin connector the part number listed previously in this post is not correct, and i really dont want to buy a harness from kufatec when all i need is 2 of these 4 pin connectors...can anyone help me out?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_
Be a man, SON


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_kwanja did u try the vag code?

not yet, was busy over the weekend, but I see you've got it working, along with a few others, NICE!!!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
not yet, was busy over the weekend, but I see you've got it working, along with a few others, NICE!!!









Have you Vag'd yet?


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (terje_77)*

OK so who's doing the next group buy now that I've got the money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (mack73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_OK so who's doing the next group buy now that I've got the money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think you just volunteered yourself.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (mack73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_OK so who's doing the next group buy now that I've got the money http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Congratulations!!! You've just won your first chance at hosting a GB!


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Congratulations!!! You've just won your first chance at hosting a GB!









Haha ordering from OEMPL.Us it is then


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (mack73)*


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_
Have you Vag'd yet?

tried again tonight. No go. The code that TP posted up still won't turn off my outer bulbs. I give up. Time to get a hook up from Kufatec


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
tried again tonight. No go. The code that TP posted up still won't turn off my outer bulbs. I give up. Time to get a hook up from Kufatec









That sucks. Do the inner tails work?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
tried again tonight. No go. The code that TP posted up still won't turn off my outer bulbs. I give up. Time to get a hook up from Kufatec









summa ma biotch! well, at least we know the coding works and the adapter is a simple enough fix


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_That sucks. Do the inner tails work?

yup, I successfully made the inner bulb 0%, but the outer two either won't go off or will turn the LED strip off with it. 
Had I known earlier, I could've ask for you guys to throw in an extra harness for the GB
















_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_summa ma biotch! well, at least we know the coding works and the adapter is a simple enough fix 

this is true, happy for you guys....... in a jealous, "watch-out-I'm-gunna-steal-your-harness" sorta way


----------



## cokedrinker (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

i need a harness as well i have been looking at these tails sitting on my tool box for 2 months now


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (cokedrinker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cokedrinker* »_i need a harness as well i have been looking at these tails sitting on my tool box for 2 months now

you think we'd still save $$ shipping both harnesses to one of us, then shipping the other harness to the other person?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_
you think we'd still save $$ shipping both harnesses to one of us, then shipping the other harness to the other person?

i would think maybe some savings...but not much. it might be worth a shot to ask.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

under 'shipping & returns' it says 59€ to either Canada or US








Doesn't specify weight though.
If that's true, I'm pretty sure we could do much better than 59€ (~80 USD) shipping a little harness to US from Canada or vice versa.
EDIT: shipping price was confirmed in checkout. Shipping cost for 2 harnesses is unchanged.
EDIT#2: *JASONDSG:* do you want in on this?

_Modified by kwanja_a3 at 5:58 AM 10-16-2008_ 


_Modified by kwanja_a3 at 6:34 AM 10-16-2008_


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

Kufatec charges a flat rate for up to 15 to North AMerica. So big economy of scale!!!! These things are only a few ounces in weight.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_Kufatec charges a flat rate for up to 15 to North AMerica. So big economy of scale!!!! These things are only a few ounces in weight.

Good to know, thanks Drew


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

You should get a bunch of them and sell them at a premium to noobs and stuff.


----------



## JasonDSG (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwanja_a3* »_under 'shipping & returns' it says 59€ to either Canada or US








Doesn't specify weight though.
If that's true, I'm pretty sure we could do much better than 59€ (~80 USD) shipping a little harness to US from Canada or vice versa.
EDIT: shipping price was confirmed in checkout. Shipping cost for 2 harnesses is unchanged.
EDIT#2: *JASONDSG:* do you want in on this?
I'll let you know Kwanja -- i'm gonna give it a go today hopefully with the harness that we have now.

_Modified by kwanja_a3 at 5:58 AM 10-16-2008_ 

_Modified by kwanja_a3 at 6:34 AM 10-16-2008_


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Since Audi started using glow sticks as lights, how long will it be before they have rear lights that consists of 4 rings like their logo?


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_You should get a bunch of them and sell them at a premium to noobs and stuff.









suggestion noted


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

kwanja, can you list the pinouts from car to headlight.
i believe you can swap out the pins to be like the kunfac ones.
like pin1 from car side goto what part pin on taillight side. harness only


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_kwanja, can you list the pinouts from car to headlight.
i believe you can swap out the pins to be like the kunfac ones.
like pin1 from car side goto what part pin on taillight side. harness only

you got PM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

jason and kwanja
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4074059
i only did the outer tail for now. brb gonna do inners in a bit


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_You should get a bunch of them and sell them at a premium to noobs and stuff.









Speaking of witch, how much do these fricken tail lights cost anyway? OEMPlus has them - what's the difference between those and the ones that Tango Papa brought to the Golf Tango Golf last weekend?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (Gothic Serpent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gothic Serpent* »_
Speaking of witch, how much do these fricken tail lights cost anyway? OEMPlus has them - what's the difference between those and the ones that Tango Papa brought to the Golf Tango Golf last weekend?

same ones lol


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_same ones lol

same ones, but you pay less shipping and less (or even NO) sales tax. It should even out in the end I believe. Group buys always change that though


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

Ok, cool, cool...
So it seems after reading the threads that some of you guys with the LED tail lights are running into installation problems? What's the consensus on that?


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (Gothic Serpent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gothic Serpent* »_Ok, cool, cool...
So it seems after reading the threads that some of you guys with the LED tail lights are running into installation problems? What's the consensus on that?









don't worry. The troubles only apply to myself and JasonDSG, since we are using a prototype harness that was developed before the Kufatec ones, that's all. You will be getting the Kufatec ones, follow the directions on TP's installation thread, you'll be thumbs upski http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: (kwanja_a3)*

Nice, thanks man! So...anyone out there ordering these?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (Gothic Serpent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gothic Serpent* »_Nice, thanks man! So...anyone out there ordering these?

Yeah, you!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (Gothic Serpent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gothic Serpent* »_Nice, thanks man! So...anyone out there ordering these?

LED tails are so last September!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (BlownM3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlownM3* »_
LED tails are so last September!!


----------

